# IVF Drugs on the NHS



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi, 

My consultant told me that the only IVF drug available on the NHS for stimming is Menopur. Puregon for example is not available and if we wanted to use a different drug to Menopur we'd have to pay privately for the whole cycle even though I have 2 free NHS goes. Is this correct? People on here seem to use different drugs and I used Puregon for an OI cycle on NHS in Jan 2010. Have the rules changed?

Thanks
Clare


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It depends on what your PCT is saying. They may have made a local rule. I would contact them and ask.


----------

